# The art of cycling commentary



## Berk on a Bike (27 Feb 2015)

Good article here about the art of commentating on cycle races.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Feb 2016)

Very much enjoying the great pairing of Kirby and Stephens at the Tour of Valencia just now, both as daft as each other


----------



## Bobby Mhor (8 Feb 2016)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Very much enjoying the great pairing of Kirby and Stephens at the Tour of Valencia just now, both as daft as each other


You do get a sense of madness from them, I know CK isn't everyone's cup of tea but you only have to listen to other sports commentators esp Sky and BT's footy ones to see he isn't that bad...It must be hard filling in all the dead time esp on a flat stage ..


----------



## Crackle (8 Feb 2016)

I remember listening to Ligget's famous Roche line in the days when Channel 4 were the ones who broadcast the tour. It did actually bring out goosebumps, seeing Roche emerging out the mist as Ligget hoarsely delivered his commentary. Innocent days.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Feb 2016)

^ Listening to Ligget without Sherwen the other day on Cadel Evan's race he was perfectly OK. I've concluded that it must be Sherwen that I dislike so much in their usual pairing.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (9 Feb 2016)

Just sent it to a English teacher chum at work. Think it would be a good class resource, Thanks


----------



## blackgoff (9 Feb 2016)

I personally loved David Duffield - I soo liked the the way he'd talk about stuff other than the racing. He was soo professional, like we could see what was happening - he just mentioned the important bits..lol

Tho I like Carlton Kirby too as he gets excited like a fan does.. in fact I had to leave the room once as I nearly has heart palpitations as I was getting soo excited... lolz..

Not the best fan of Liggett & Sherwen..he's oiled his wrag with the Armstrong affair imo ;/


----------



## Newman8 (9 Feb 2016)

Love Carlton Kirby's commentary - he's a gem - a pleasure to listen to - he animates the race rather than describes it, but you only realise how good he is when you listen to almost any other commentator fumbling around for names & stats & not managing anything other than telling you what you can see anyway.
Kirby always brings the best out of Kelly too & it's even better with Jonno's cultural references, landmarks & recipes thrown in.


----------



## Elybazza61 (10 Feb 2016)

Bobby Mhor said:


> he isn't that bad....



Oh yes he is,he's known as "The Cock" in our household The other half frequently says 'what's he jabbering on about now?' and also I'm not sure he brings the best out of Kelly either,I always get the impression that most of the time SK is just humouring him.

First came across Kirby a few tears ago when he used to stand in foe Superbike and Motogp races,hard to believe but he was even more annoying doing that.

Best pairing at the moment is Millar and Boulting on ITV,Boulting does the Joe Punter side well while Millar comes out some good 'insider' nuggets;plenty of scope for those two as well considering they only started last year.

Oh and if Kirby says 'plying his trade' one more time.....


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Feb 2016)

Remember that episode of Father Ted when they were trapped in the lingerie department, and Ted called for the Priest With The Most Boring Voice? That's Sean Kelly.

I do like Millar and Boulting. However I expect that I will soon get to hate them. 

Commentating on road racing a thankless task, as nothing much is happening for long periods, and the viewer can concentrate fully on picking up the commentator's malapropisms, rider misidentifications, Colemanballs, clichés and trademark phrases, and sneering at the bits of travelogue description that they read out.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (10 Feb 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> Oh yes he is,he's known as "The Cock" in our household The other half frequently says 'what's he jabbering on about now?' and also I'm not sure he brings the best out of Kelly either,I always get the impression that most of the time SK is just humouring him.
> 
> First came across Kirby a few tears ago when he used to stand in foe Superbike and Motogp races,hard to believe but he was even more annoying doing that.
> 
> ...


I'm just used to rantings and commentary style of CK..
It's the off the wall stuff I prefer,
easy listening is what I'd call it..
I watch everything that is on, I'll not change channel just to avoid anyone although...
agree to say, disagree eh?

now if it was the 'Forehead Massive' (ant and dec)....


----------



## rich p (10 Feb 2016)

Whether or not Kirby is a nice bloke, makes silly jokes and helps old ladies over the road is irrelevant. He knows three parts of feck all about cycling which is a pre-requisite for a commentator.
Robbie Hatch is good, witty, knowledgeable and good at rider recognition. Declan Quigley is improving, as is Matt Stephens.
Liggett and Kirby couldn't recognise a rider if their lives depended on it. And as for that automaton Sherwen...


----------



## Crackle (10 Feb 2016)

rich p said:


> Liggett and Kirby couldn't recognise a rider if their lives depended on it.


Do you know what; Liggett can, I've heard him do it and then recite their background and promise from an early age. Quite why he can't do this on the Tour is a little beyond me. Perhaps he's delivering to multiple channels and being put off by Sherwin reading the wrong Château description out or something.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (10 Feb 2016)

Carlton Kirby has a friendly and informal style, but sometimes sounds like a bloke talking to himself whilst looking for a parking spot in a car park.
Matt Stephens is good as a summariser but commentates like someone giving a powerpoint presentation.
Rob Hatch is very good (linguistic gymnastics and all), as is Declan Quigley.
The Glimmer Twins (Phil n Paul) get my goat. In their defence, their commentaries are carried on several worldwide networks simultaneously and I think they have that in mind. Unfortunately it makes it sound like Noddy Watches Cycling.
Simon Brotherton is very good, very professional.
Ned Boulting is not bad.

Of the analysts, David Millar is ace. His knowledge and insight coming fresh from the pro peleton is fantastic. It's almost like he's divulging state secrets. I only wish Eurosport would poach him.
Sean Kelly is Sean Kelly is Sean Kelly. For a guy who's done so much I expect a bit more insight from him but old dogs etc etc.


----------



## blackgoff (10 Feb 2016)

Theirs 1 Eurosport commentator who pronouncers foreign riders names in a foreign dialect which they are and it drives me crazy..

Ok I guess that's correct cept for the fact he's talking English.

I've never heard a French commentator pronounce Wiggins in a Lancashire accent for example lolz


----------



## martint235 (10 Feb 2016)

blackgoff said:


> I've never heard a French commentator pronounce Wiggins in a Lancashire accent for example lolz


Well he is as much a Lancastrian as I am a Londoner I suppose......

Back on point, was it Duffield or Liggett who used to go off on a tangent during the flat stages? You'd be watching the peloton ambling along and all of a sudden he'd start going on about his Aunt's garden and how it looked like one of those next to the road.


----------



## psmiffy (10 Feb 2016)

its easy - I rarely listen to the commentary when watching cycling - between the pictures and having the live website open it is easy to to keep track of whats going on - not a lot most of the time


----------



## oldroadman (10 Feb 2016)

blackgoff said:


> Theirs 1 Eurosport commentator who pronouncers foreign riders names in a foreign dialect which they are and it drives me crazy..
> 
> Ok I guess that's correct cept for the fact he's talking English.
> 
> *I've never heard a French commentator pronounce Wiggins in a Lancashire accent for example lolz*


Unless Maida Vale and Kilburn have been shifted 250 miles north I'm not surprised. Check history. I believe he rode for Archer RC (as London a club as you can get) right up to the years he was junior world champion.


----------



## roadrash (10 Feb 2016)

wiggins was born in belgium, brought up in london, now lives in lancashire


----------



## blackgoff (10 Feb 2016)

psmiffy said:


> its easy - I rarely listen to the commentary when watching cycling - between the pictures and having the live website open it is easy to to keep track of whats going on - not a lot most of the time



I seem to get the Sporza feed tho they seem to know what they're talking about..


----------



## Citius (10 Feb 2016)

martint235 said:


> Back on point, was it Duffield or Liggett who used to go off on a tangent during the flat stages? You'd be watching the peloton ambling along and all of a sudden he'd start going on about his Aunt's garden and how it looked like one of those next to the road.



They're both guilty of that, not just on the flat stages either. Duffers probably more so. They would both routinely miss the race-winning moves just to finish making some trivial point about a local monastery or a ruined castle once plundered by Henry V....


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Feb 2016)

roadrash said:


> wiggins was born in belgium, brought up in london, now lives in lancashire


So to pronounce his name properly a commentator needs a mixture of Hercule Poirot, Barbara Windsor and Fred Dibnah.


----------



## martint235 (11 Feb 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> So to pronounce his name properly a commentator needs a mixture of Hercule Poirot, Barbara Windsor and Fred Dibnah.


Something like VyGanz should do it


----------



## Hont (12 Feb 2016)

Citius said:


> Duffers probably more so.


Definitely more so. Towards the end of his commentating career, it was like the bike race was a background image to his anecdotes. 

Yet he wasn't always like that. Here he is simultaneously commentating on a crash and Sean Kelly winning MSR after having done the race without a co-commentator...


----------



## martint235 (12 Feb 2016)

Hont said:


> Definitely more so. Towards the end of his commentating career, it was like the bike race was a background image to his anecdotes.
> 
> Yet he wasn't always like that. Here he is simultaneously commentating on a crash and Sean Kelly winning MSR after having done the race without a co-commentator...


I didn't mind it too much and in fact found it entertaining when it was at 2.30pm on day 3 of the Tour and there was bugger all happening.


----------



## Hont (12 Feb 2016)

blackgoff said:


> Theirs 1 Eurosport commentator who pronouncers foreign riders names in a foreign dialect



Well it's not really a dialect, he's just pronouncing the names as they would themselves. I'm all for this. British commentators' pronunciation of foreign names is embarrassing. If you ever listen to a typical German commentator, their pronunciation of English names is invariably immaculate.


----------



## Hont (12 Feb 2016)

martint235 said:


> I didn't mind it too much and in fact found it entertaining when it was at 2.30pm on day 3 of the Tour and there was bugger all happening.


Yeah but that was the point. It wasn't just when nothing was happening. He'd miss all the attacks. I think he missed every attack Jan Ullrich ever made. Yes. Both of them.


----------



## blackgoff (13 Feb 2016)

Hont said:


> Well it's not really a dialect, he's just pronouncing the names as they would themselves. I'm all for this. British commentators' pronunciation of foreign names is embarrassing. If you ever listen to a typical German commentator, their pronunciation of English names is invariably immaculate.




Well from a Latin to English pov:

E is A

I is E

GL is LYA

CH is K

C is CH

Recently ive been watching French TV's broadcast of the race Cavendish won and they pronounce names in a French style so some Posey Eurosport turn-coat can turn permanently faic.

Even his website has him berating his false Latin/Germanic accents...

But still a grater' like Ligget & Sherwen..

imo.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Feb 2016)

We need more British cyclists with names like Featherstonhaugh and Cholmondely to really test the mettle of these foreign jonny commentators.

Peter Kennaugh is a good start


----------



## Hont (13 Feb 2016)

Or anything with lots of "th" sounds. They really struggle with those. Thistlethwaite or Thackaray.

Is there a Martha Thistlethwaite able to join the BC Olympic programme tout de suite?


----------



## Hont (21 Feb 2016)

Well now I feel terrible. 

RIP David Duffield


----------



## Newman8 (21 Feb 2016)

Indeed - RIP.


----------



## blackgoff (21 Feb 2016)

Im quite sad about David Duffield, I enjoyed many hours listening to him.. cherished days. 

I've been in touch with Carlton Kirby on occasion and is nice enough to reply on Twitter and I couldn't help but relay my thoughts towards this sad passing of Duffers..


----------



## uncle_adolph (22 Feb 2016)

Does anyone know if Dave Harmon is still doing any commentating? Him with Carlton and Sean......easily in my opinion the best combo.


----------



## blackgoff (22 Feb 2016)

uncle_adolph said:


> Does anyone know if Dave Harmon is still doing any commentating? Him with Carlton and Sean......easily in my opinion the best combo.



If I'm thinking of the right person DH had time out depression or something I think and their was a campaign to get him back on Eurosport..


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 Feb 2016)

Hont said:


> Yet he wasn't always like that. Here he is simultaneously commentating on a crash and Sean Kelly winning MSR after having done the race without a co-commentator...



What a great race that was... I was still on the edge of my seat today, watching it 24 years later. And an impeccable combination of information, anecdote and responsiveness from Duffers.


----------



## beastie (22 Feb 2016)

blackgoff said:


> If I'm thinking of the right person DH had time out depression or something I think and their was a campaign to get him back on Eurosport..


He won't be back on Eurosport. Too much naughty...


----------



## Hont (23 Feb 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> What a great race that was... I was still on the edge of my seat today, watching it 24 years later. And an impeccable combination of information, anecdote and responsiveness from Duffers.


Amen to that.


----------



## beastie (23 Feb 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> What a great race that was... I was still on the edge of my seat today, watching it 24 years later. And an impeccable combination of information, anecdote and responsiveness from Duffers.


"The firemen behind are chucking on the coal"


----------



## roadrash (23 Feb 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> What a great race that was... I was still on the edge of my seat today, watching it 24 years later. And an impeccable combination of information, anecdote and responsiveness from Duffers.




@Flying_Monkey , do you have a link for that please 0r did you have it recorded


----------



## oldroadman (23 Feb 2016)

Hont said:


> Well it's not really a dialect, he's just pronouncing the names as they would themselves. I'm all for this. British commentators' pronunciation of foreign names is embarrassing. If you ever listen to a typical German commentator, their pronunciation of English names is invariably immaculate.


The Eurosport commentator is Rob Hatch I think, who speaks many European languages. Which would account for him being able to correctly pronounce people's (and team) names. Example AG2R = (phonetically) "ar jay derz air". His English, as expected, immaculate. Learning other languages seems to improve the use of your native tongue.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Feb 2016)

roadrash said:


> @Flying_Monkey , do you have a link for that please 0r did you have it recorded



The link was in Hont's post - the one I was replying to.


----------



## blackgoff (23 Feb 2016)

oldroadman said:


> The Eurosport commentator is Rob Hatch I think, who speaks many European languages. Which would account for him being able to correctly pronounce people's (and team) names. Example AG2R = (phonetically) "ar jay derz air". His English, as expected, immaculate. Learning other languages seems to improve the use of your native tongue.



Mr Rob Hatch does not phonetically pronounce English exactly.

Fact.

I once attended an Italian class and the English spoken by the tutor was perfect ! as was her Italiano..


----------



## oldgreyandslow (25 Mar 2016)

What's with this "is in the house" Shiite in his commentary?


----------



## Asa Post (25 Mar 2016)

oldgreyandslow said:


> What's with this "is in the house" Shiite in his commentary?


I think commentators spend the off-season making up phrases to use at every opportunity the following year. 

What he meant was that the rider was reaching out for glory.

And why not?


----------



## oldroadman (26 Mar 2016)

blackgoff said:


> Theirs 1 Eurosport commentator who pronouncers foreign riders names in a foreign dialect which they are and it drives me crazy..
> 
> Ok I guess that's correct cept for the fact he's talking English.
> 
> I've never heard a French commentator pronounce Wiggins in a Lancashire accent for example lolz


Rob Hatch. All very clever but a bit silly.


----------

